# What's your occupation?



## jctimestwo (Jun 17, 2016)

Just wondering what people on this forum do for a living and want to see how diverse the snowboarding community is.

I'm an accounting intern.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/25767-what-your-job-profession.html


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am a mom. I make a mean sandwich.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

search function or did you manually go back like 20pages? haha


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

that other post is actually broken for me lol. I can't see page 28.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Argo said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/25767-what-your-job-profession.html


Oh man.....its like that other post about showing a pic of yourself. Moldy old post full of people I don't recognize at all. I guess everyone gets sick of this forum after a while eh?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

dave785 said:


> that other post is actually broken for me lol. I can't see page 28.


A lot of the older posts have missing pages due to a particular member's nuclear meltdown a couple years ago. He deleted every post here ever made and the forum still sees the pages, but the posts are gone. :dunno:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Argo said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/25767-what-your-job-profession.html


That's an archive! None of those people are even around anymore!

I read a bit of that thread. 

According to that thread most SBF members are engineers, unemployed (but won't admit it) or work in construction.

Done.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm an Operational Excellence Coordinator.

(Formerly construction worker)


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Alpine Duke said:


> Oh man.....its like that other post about showing a pic of yourself. Moldy old post full of people I don't recognize at all. I guess everyone gets sick of this forum after a while eh?


I dont recognize old pics of myself either.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowangel99 said:


> That's an archive! None of those people are even around anymore!
> 
> I read a bit of that thread.
> 
> ...


I'm a nurse, surgery is my forte


----------



## HUNT24/7 (Feb 8, 2010)

Unicorn fart bottler at the end of the rainbow


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

JCtimes2 had the right idea. Start a new version  And....sometime when i feel like expending more than 5 calories....I'll start a new "show yer mug" thread.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

i'm a financial advisor. i specialize in working with christian refugees from the middle east.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Mountain bum. (Split seasons between working at the resort and being a flight dispatcher for glacier helicopter flights.)


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Polysomnographic Technologist aka the creep that watches your wife sleep at night.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Scientist (clinical research) and IT (business analysis and sw engineering). Can't get a printer running, tho :laugh:

As kid, I've wanted to become a jet pilot, inspired by this poster which hung over my bed 30y ago and since there was a military airfield in the town I grew








Didn't happen cos eye-sight got too bad as teen :dry:

In my next life, I'll become a carpenter. Brother is construction foreman and I've been amazed how he was able to travel and easily found a job everywhere.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

snowangel99 said:


> That's an archive! None of those people are even around anymore!


Some of those guys are still here. Deacon for example plus Wrath (before the password gods mate him mortal) and Burton Avenger (we know you're lurking you spectacular sausage jockey). Quite a few others and me too, though I don't think I posted in that thread.

I've a small company designing and installing audiovisual systems, cinema rooms and anything else outside the scope of your average Electritian (CCTV/data/WiFi type stuff). Mainly domestic but occasionally commercial (gyms/hotels/bars etc.). It's boring but its part of my life.


Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Damn that old thread had some flashbacks. *pours one out for @Leo *

I'm a business analyst for a public-funded insurance payer.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Airline pilot....for my sins.0


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I am a part-owner of a Vape shop and recently released a product as well for vaping.


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm an analyst in a conventionals lab for an environmental testing company. Essentially I get to use fancy equipment and dangerous chemicals to test stuff for crap pay. But the hours are super flexible and I have Mondays off which was very nice during the winter.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Fire Rose said:


> I'm an analyst in a conventionals lab for an environmental testing company. Essentially I get to use fancy equipment and dangerous chemicals to test stuff for crap pay. But the hours are super flexible and I have Mondays off which was very nice during the winter.


I know this feeling all too well. I work for a company who does contract research, mainly government contracts, as a formulations technician. Basically we formulate a lot of the article (i.e. take raw, bulk test material and make it usable by another analysis lab). Hazardous, and not near enough pay haha


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Polysomnographic Technologist *aka the creep that watches your wife sleep at night.*


:blink: Wait just a minute,…. :blink:

You mean to tell me I could be getting *PAID* to do what I do???? :WTF:


>


----------



## Cinic (Mar 14, 2016)

snowangel99 said:


> That's an archive! None of those people are even around anymore!
> 
> I read a bit of that thread.
> 
> ...


Got me! I'm an engineer. Currently work for a firm that sells the structural steel behind outdoor advertising displays (billboards).


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Cinic said:


> Got me! I'm an engineer. Currently work for a firm that sells the structural steel behind outdoor advertising displays (billboards).


You guys get a lot of business in 2012 after that bad storm?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

An evaluator/coordinator for folks that got stuck in another universe or frequency...deal mostly with trolls, fairies, god/dess, toads, spies, ogres, Mr. Rogers, CEO's and occasionally jesus.


----------



## Cinic (Mar 14, 2016)

bksdds said:


> You guys get a lot of business in 2012 after that bad storm?


I remember only one that could be attributed to that storm. Surprisingly, these things are designed to withstand hurricanes and that one wasn't *that* strong from a wind perspective. Certainly didn't exceed current design wind speeds.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Logistics Manager


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

Entrepreneur.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Leo said:


> I am a part-owner of a Vape shop and recently released a product as well for vaping.


We get it bro, you vape..


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Leo said:


> I am a part-owner of a Vape shop and recently released a product as well for vaping.


Is it called Statutory Vape?


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

Technical Director for a rail industry consultancy, work for a big US company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Civil/Water Resources engineer.
I used to do mostly construction, now it's mostly design...


----------



## Makuwaido (Jul 10, 2015)

Civil/Transportation Engineer.

Most of what I do is design for a DOT. Perhaps thinking of moving to a more friendly city, like Denver. That would be awesome. Great challenges for transportation infrastructure + plenty of locations for snowboarding & biking.


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

Sushi waiter kid saving up for a season's pass
:grin:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Chicken sexer............


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Business Consultant for a big financial services company 

Still not really sure what that is ... lol


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

snowangel99 said:


> That's an archive! None of those people are even around anymore!
> 
> I read a bit of that thread.
> 
> ...


 lmao thx for the synopsis great no need to clicky.



snowangel99 said:


> I am a mom. I make a mean sandwich.


 points for the double multi quote! 

I'm a mom too. I ride a mean line and make a mean omelette  

My DH is in wealth mgmt / is a Financial Advisor and I support the home based business, play personal assistant / secretary for everything not client based, manage a massively demanding household, and homeschool 1 kid. Gah!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*<3 mommies*



XxGoGirlxX said:


> lmao thx for the synopsis great no need to clicky.
> 
> points for the double multi quote!
> 
> ...


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

snowklinger said:


>


LMAO

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> LMAO
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


:thumbsup:
Good onya mate!!!  :laugh: Luv a girl with a sense of humor who can go toe to toe with the boyz playing "The Dozens!!!" 
You coulda gone all "femi-nazi" over that one, but appreciated the irony & humor instead!!! 

To hell whit any EL guys or other "Bro-Brah Troglodytes" gettin all agro & annoyed with women & noobs,...

Chicks, >  (...sorry pc police!) :laugh: like you and GoGirl that luv to laugh at themselves are a great fit for this bunch here & we need more of you joining SBF! (...however, there's ALWAYS a need for Yoga Pants!)  0 :laugh:


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Lead IOS and Mac Technician for a school district. In charge of security, repair and management of over 3000 iPads. 

I'm worse than the kids praying for snow days


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Computer programmer in Health Care now, before this job I programmed for Rockwell on the B1B flight simulators. That was the only job I've had where I actually enjoyed testing my code.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm a server, which is essentially being self employed if you work at the right place, which I'm lucky to say I do...

I'm only scheduled nights, so I slash pow everyday.

If I wanna work 20hrs a week I do. If I wanna work 60hrs a week I do. 

If I want a month off, I don't need permission, I just get my shifts covered and it's done.

I also have a stake in a used car lot with my brother and sell 3-4 cars a month on the lot...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

meh.. I type words into a computer, and stuff...
It's exhausting.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

work for the big white fruit company... specifically reviewing apps...in different languages.

A lot of apps.


>


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

Leo said:


> I am a part-owner of a Vape shop and recently released a product as well for vaping.


Nice! I used to own a shop as well before here in Los Angeles. How's everything so far?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> work for the big white fruit company... specifically reviewing apps...in different languages.
> 
> A lot of apps.
> 
> ...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sales. Marketing. Forecasting.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I wanted to be a firefighter, but they said I'm too old.


----------



## JohnnyKruick (Aug 30, 2017)

GIS Technician for Chelan County in Washington, currently looking to land a full-time building and ground maitenance job at Stevens Pass lol


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

oh well if this thing is still going....

Cook/kitchen manager/chef/butcher/saucier/de facto human resources guy/fixer of broken things/orderer of things that need to be ordered/shoulder to cry on/reformed degenerate/schedule writer...

Point being, don't work in kitchens.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

kriegs13 said:


> oh well if this thing is still going....
> 
> Cook/kitchen manager/chef/butcher/saucier/de facto human resources guy/fixer of broken things/orderer of things that need to be ordered/shoulder to cry on/reformed degenerate/schedule writer...
> 
> Point being, don't work in kitchens.


We learned that from "Waiting..."!


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Deacon said:


> We learned that from "Waiting..."!




I love that movie due to its accuracy. But I work in very differ t kinda of kitchens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

I work in finance working with private equities


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Maierapril said:


> I work in finance working with private equities


I just finished financial accounting and now I'm in principles of finance. It's torture....


----------



## 107/234 Driver (Dec 11, 2013)

Helicopter Pilot...Used to work stateside (logging, firefighting, special projects), currently overseas in the jungle on rotations...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

$ mercenary $


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> $ mercenary $


Are u Krombopulos Micheal..................no code of ethics...........


----------



## splashover (Mar 10, 2016)

Firefighter. Great job for snowboarders. Too bad I work in the worst spot for snowboarders (South Western Ontario).


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

After experiencing a fire first hand years ago, firefighters are my favorite people. Hats off to you sir.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## splashover (Mar 10, 2016)

ItchEtrigR said:


> After experiencing a fire first hand years ago, firefighters are my favorite people. Hats off to you sir.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


I use to want to catch a fire every day. Quickly, I learnt that the devastation that people feel from those fires wasn't worth it. Now, I'd rather that nobody ever needed us. I hope you have recovered fully. Thanks for the nice words.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

Creative Director


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Former computer programmer. Full-time writer and taker of naps.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Former computer programmer. Full-time writer and taker of naps.


:lol:
Tell the truth now Dnutz,... 

You been waiting for a chance to post that for quite some time now!! :laugh:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> :lol:
> Tell the truth now Dnutz,...
> 
> You been waiting for a chance to post that for quite some time now!! :laugh:
> ...


Hell yes. At least a year.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Hell yes. At least a year.


...and without appearing to brag!! :laugh:

:thumbsup: :wink: :lol:


----------



## SeattlePNW (Aug 14, 2017)

Critical Care RN.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Be prepared to use nothing you learned in school in real life


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Maierapril said:


> Be prepared to use nothing you learned in school in real life


Interesting, i use it daily. 

If you think you arent calculating algebraic equations while walking, snowboarding, driving, etc on a regular basis you're wrong.... if you come up with thr wrong answer you crash/eat shit. 

You're writing on a forum and I assume reading too....

I talk about history quite a bit in general conversation...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

splashover said:


> Firefighter. Great job for snowboarders. Too bad I work in the worst spot for snowboarders (South Western Ontario).


Windsor Reppin?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> Windsor Reppin?


I looked at at a map and came to the same conclusion. Then I googled Windsor - looks like an interesting place.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## splashover (Mar 10, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> Windsor Reppin?


The Hammer!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm a Snowboarder, but I do electrical to pay for it.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

splashover said:


> The Hammer!


oof, yeah you're in a tough spot. Too far from decent commuter hills. Blue isn't too far though- I drive farther for a comparable here in Michigan.


----------



## splashover (Mar 10, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> oof, yeah you're in a tough spot. Too far from decent commuter hills. Blue isn't too far though- I drive farther for a comparable here in Michigan.


The mileage that I put on my car every winter is astounding!


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

splashover said:


> The Hammer!


LOL, I lived there for two years whilst at MAC. 
Never hated it because I knew all along I was coming home to BC when I was done. 
Only rode about 20 times total in the two years I was there but I played a LOT of hockey instead for those two years.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Argo said:


> Interesting, i use it daily.
> 
> If you think you arent calculating algebraic equations while walking, snowboarding, driving, etc on a regular basis you're wrong.... if you come up with thr wrong answer you crash/eat shit.
> 
> ...



Tell me how algebraic equations apply to normal life? If you require the need and full understanding of algebra to properly drive / snowboard, etc on the regular, you have problems.

The comment was in reference to another poster regarding his study to intro to finance. That, I should have properly quoted


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I drive trucks for a beer company and I play draft kings, invest in stocks and buy low, sell high all sorts of random things for extra cash. As for algebra, it may not have a practical application for most folks, but the point of doing it in school is to utilize the brain in problem solving exercises. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm a dentist (bring on the jokes). It is a good gig to help me pay for my snowboarding addiction and student loans, I suppose........


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

phillyphan said:


> I'm a dentist (bring on the jokes). It is a good gig to help me pay for my snowboarding addiction and student loans, I suppose........


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

I edit video and design motion graphics for a sports television network


----------



## dan808 (Mar 22, 2017)

26yrs as a cinema projectionist and technician but a social media manager, photographer, food and movie critic on the side. Just finished the cinema career and am now the Marketing and Social Media Manager for Snowboard.com - dream jobs do come along if you wait 26yrs .


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm an international coordinator at a biggish university. I mainly work with incoming exchange students, but to a certain extent also with strategies for internationalisation, partner relations, and so on. Odd places that has taken me: Brazil, Qatar, Kuwait, Liverpool (it's odd), and Turku. No, not Turkey - Turku, in Finland. 

Apart from stuff actually relating to my job title, I also work with quality assessment of higher education: course syllabi, supervision of study platforms, telling teachers that YOU CAN'T DO THAT! and so on.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

Full time lush.

Part time defense contractor.


----------



## Welder403 (Sep 20, 2017)

Pipe welder


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 2, 2017)

Oil & Gas Well Tester.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Chicken sexer............


 this thread was made for you....


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

It's a lot of responsibility..............the sexing..............


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

I just think of myself as a biochemist by profession. I'm one week away from finishing my chemistry B.S. with a concentration in biochemistry, and intend to be pursuing a PhD somewhere else with lots of snow in Fall 2018.

I've been working in university labs for the last three years doing many research-oriented things... many labs... two labs at once right now. Pay isn't very good, but it's the path that leads to the things I wish to eventually achieve. Plus I get to be a nerdy recluse and not deal with people.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Stone cold villain.


----------



## trippinsoul (Dec 17, 2014)

visual artist...large scale muralist/fine artist/arts educator to be more specific...funny where adolescent vandalism will take you lol :nerd:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Phedder said:


> Mountain bum. (Split seasons between working at the resort and being a flight dispatcher for glacier helicopter flights.)


Still a mountain bum, but I'd like to add 'Small business owners bitch' as an addendum. Racked up a lot of overtime last month when he went to Maui for 9 days (the same day 3 new staff members started...) and now after I've finalized the roster for my crew during our crazy holiday period, I'm looking at ~240 hours worked in December :surprise:

January is going to be a dangerous month for both riding and spending >


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Deacon said:


> I'm an Operational Excellence Coordinator.
> 
> (Formerly construction worker)


Well, I’m not this anymore. My position was eliminated in September due to a corporate restructure. So, i guess you could say I’m in the market. I’m entertaining a few offers, the good news is whichever I take, it’ll be a signemificant pay increase. :hairy:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Im still a nurse. 

Gonna start making moves around may to be a small time farmer though


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I run the second largest Cannabis B2B show in the country. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

stickz said:


> I run the second largest Cannabis B2B show in the country.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


What is "b2b"?


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Argo said:


> What is "b2b"?


Business to Business 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## singingmonkey (Dec 7, 2017)

I am a snowboard instructor and also a farmer. We grow hops where I work in between seasons.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I slow it down during snow season but for the rest of the year I work accompanying middle aged women clients to charity events, dining out, political fundraisers, weekend vacations, etc.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Deacon said:


> Well, I’m not this anymore. My position was eliminated in September due to a corporate restructure. So, i guess you could say I’m in the market. I’m entertaining a few offers, the good news is whichever I take, it’ll be a signemificant pay increase. :hairy:


I will now be a project manager for a small construction company. They did around $6mill in business last year, their best to date. I've set a goal of $100mill over the next 10 years... I'm optimistic we can hit that in 7-8. :grin:


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Argo said:


> stickz said:
> 
> 
> > I run the second largest Cannabis B2B show in the country.
> ...


Abbreviation for “Bail to Bong”


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Deacon said:


> I will now be a project manager for a small construction company. They did around $6mill in business last year, their best to date. I've set a goal of $100mill over the next 10 years... I'm optimistic we can hit that in 7-8. :grin:


CONGRATULATIONS ON THE NEW JOB!!!!! YAY! Hope it affords you lots of time for shredding.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Fielding said:


> Abbreviation for “Bail to Bong”


Huh?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Maybe he meant bale(as in bale of hay/weed) to bong.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*The Yawgoons guy*



phillyphan said:


> I'm a dentist (bring on the jokes). It is a good gig to help me pay for my snowboarding addiction and student loans, I suppose........


The videographer(sp), or whatever, the guy that takes the videos and puts them together. Also a dentist.

If his edits don't make you wanna ride, well............

https://vimeo.com/122612249


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Still not a real Doctor


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Argo said:


> Maybe he meant bale(as in bale of hay/weed) to bong.


Homonyms. Use at your own risk.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm now CEO of CannaCon. Even came with a raise. 120k a yr

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Fielding said:


> I slow it down during snow season but for the rest of the year I work accompanying middle aged women clients to charity events, dining out, political fundraisers, weekend vacations, etc.


I'm sort of one of those clients.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

singingmonkey said:


> I am a snowboard instructor and also a farmer. We grow hops where I work in between seasons.



Awesome. My wife has been hounding me to take this adventure (hop farming).

For now I'll stick to removal of diseased organs.


----------



## northidahomike (Dec 29, 2016)

Dam operator. Which is fukking rad because dams are usually in mountain/snow country.


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

Power Lineman. I get paid well to keep the lights on while not getting killed.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

My wife and I run a health coaching service. We help people lose weight/ get healthy, and then stay healthy. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm a retired male adult film star. Now I just live from small investments.


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

Oracle DBA / lawyer  - currently not employed-


----------

